# Couple of pics from the spillway today!



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

There's always something that you can bring to ride! :rockn:










Letting the wife get a little Hang Time :wee_fly:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pics,looks like a good time was had...please tell me thats one of yours on the lawn mower ..LOL


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish it was, but I can't get the credit for that one!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... awsome pics! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like it's about time to snork that bad boy.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man we've have some fun on mowers and small lawn tractors!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like some fun


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I honestly mean this as a compliment.


Look at the "RACK" on that girl!!!!!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


Lucky man.





Just sayin'


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I used to drive out to the spillway all the time to ride my old raptor in the racing area. I ALWAYS saw at least 1 wierd ride like the mower. I didn't like the mandatory helmet rule. It's good for some, but I just couldn't deal with it. I need to head out there and try out the mud side now that I have the brute. When I get home in a month, get the 7" lift on, and it cools off I might have to head out. Nice pics, and you should probably invest in a snorkel soon.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man i love the HL lift. it's a good looking lift to me. the rear look among the best IMO.
i was told the only draw back to this was that you have to drill out the front knuckles and by the steering stem where the tie rods connect.


----------

